# Bachmann 2-4-2 to 4-4-0



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This is the base Bachamnn 2-4-2, I started with.










Chassis modifications. The brass block is a weight filling a space.










This is the new cab.










Just checking out proportions here.










This is the Rats nest. The battery pack was supplied by Cordless Inovations to fit specified dimensions.










This is just about finished. The coach is two Backmann coaches cut and joined for a longer unit.










An early morning run!










The switches and battery charge connections are in the tool boxes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep nice blank screen.







So it really looks good. Later RJD


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, if you take a look again I did manage to get an early photograph posted.
Thanks,
Harvey.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Really interesting! It has something like the proportions of the Porter narrow gauge 4-4-0 with the smaller diameter wheels and the high straight boiler. Let's see what this one looks like finished please! 
Chris


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!! Love the horizontal pilot!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great little 4-4-0. It looks especially good pulling the coach. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! That came out really great.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Top shelf job Harvey, great to see some beautifully done, interesting and resourceful locomotive building again on this site. 
Keep it up, this was really refreshing. 

Great job, 
David.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

do you have any more pictures of how you did the drive ? 


I see some brass tubing but do not see how the axles went or the motor .......


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job! OR&L used to run a couple of smaller 4-4-0s Kaala and Leahi. Your bash reminded me of them.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Fantastic job. It's a truly unique locomotive. Do you have any shots straight in from the side? I too am curious about how you worked with the B'mann drive train.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Scott,
I understand that there are two versions of this locomotive from Bachmann. The earlier one has a split axle on both the drive and trailing. You have to pull really hard to get them apart, but this allows brass bushings to be used. The later version has what appears to be a solid axle with the gear fixed at centre. I guess the way I look at it, is that someone had to be able to put this together so I should be able to get it apart!
Cheers,
Harvey.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! Great job Harvey! They both came out great. Thanks for posting pictures of them. Keep up the good work.

Aaron
Silver Creek & San Juan R.R.
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

That is a unique locomotive...plenty of character! Nice work!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Bob,
This is a side view I took today. Still snowing outside so I had to do it inside.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done! The proportions are all just right. If there wasn't a prototype, there could have been. In looking back at the original model we can see and appreciate the work that went into rebuilding the chassis, building new side rods, et all. I know how difficult it is to get everything working together. I hope the Bachmann gear train keeps on working for you. Enjoy your creation, it's a jewel.


----------

